# Do mowers go on sale in the winter?



## Jackson (Sep 18, 2019)

In the Chicago area. Looking to grab a Time master and in no rush at all. Toro dealer said they don't go on sale during winter.

When / where should I buy - what kind of deal can I get?


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

They usually have a Toro Days sale in April/May where the TimeMaster is $100 off with free delivery (link). Certain Home Depot stores have a section where they resell returned mowers at a discount, but you have to check there on a regular basis during the mowing season.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I find April/May a good time to purchase a mower, too.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 18, 2019)

Thanks guys. I was hoping to save a lot more than $100. I'm prepared to buy in the middle of a blizzard.

Any way to get the costs down at a big box with 20% off coupons Or some other creative solution? Every coupon I see specifically excludes mowers.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Probably tough to do on a new one. You could try checking the Home Depot inventory local to you and maybe you'll get lucky and find something on clearance: brickseek.com. Failing that, you could probably get that kind of discount on a returned one at Home Depot or by keeping an eye on craigslist.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Thanks guys. I was hoping to save a lot more than $100. I'm prepared to buy in the middle of a blizzard.
> 
> Any way to get the costs down at a big box with 20% off coupons Or some other creative solution? Every coupon I see specifically excludes mowers.


You wont. Especially without buying it used or something. I've never seen this mower at more than 100$ discount.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

@Jackson

.my father in law is a veteran and gets 10% off pretty much everything at HD/Lowes. For me, he got 10% off a $500 Honda mower this past spring on top of their sale of 70 off. If a family member/friend served, their discount should stack on top of a price match.


----------



## NCLTulsa (Sep 26, 2019)

I don't know what turf equipment sales companies you have around Chicago, however each turf store here has on open house in the spring where 15- 20% is the normal discount.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

February to March is usually the best time to find mower deals, in my experience. Spring time sales are great.

Retailers that sell lawn equipment know if you're shopping around or at Christmas time, they can get full retail....


----------

